# Not selling anything



## goodsnow (Jul 31, 2013)

I need some help. I started my clothing line, CARBEN Clothing over 1.5 yrs ago now and I'm not selling much. It's a motorsports inspired clothing company. I just designed a new tee which I already sunk more of my personal money in to and it's not selling. To be honest I only recently started actually focusing more time on social media and trying to get the name out there. I basically have $0 for a marketing budget but I know it's hard to do much for free these days other than just straight social media. 

I just want to get to the point of selling at least one t-shirt a month and I'd be happy but that's not even happening.

Sadly I haven't even had much of my friends support since I launched to buy anything.

I have a Facebook page, Twitter, Tumblr, and Instagram. 

Any suggestions to get some sales going?

Thanks!


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Very confusing. You say it's a motorsports inspired clothing company. But nothing about the site, brand and products have anything to do with motorsports. The vibe of the brand is more "artsy" than I expected (based on your description of being motorsports inspired). Most of the shirts are based on your logo and brand name. Why would anyone want to buy that? It doesn't mean anything right now; and it certainly doesn't appeal to motorsports fans. They can just by a Subaru Racing shirt instead.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I have to agree that I don't see the appeal to a motor head or car enthusiast.


----------



## rmay635703 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm afraid this guy is not that popular with motorsports

https://www.youtube.com/all_comments?lc=AkGl3zQgz791Q9w8_P1i_XXDJvX_5Ci42wCn2Jn29FI&v=s4MAPJYfjEM

he's been around decades.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to agree with kimura-mma. But I'm not just picking on you. Lots of people seem to want to start a "logo brand," but who wants to buy an unknown logo? And to be clear, social media is not what I would consider "getting known." If Vin Diesel wore one of your designs in the next Fast/Furious movie <- That would bump the needle. So would having your logo on a unique "product" that people wanted, not _because of the logo_, but because of the _product_. The logo then means something and may eventually become a desired product itself.

All that said (and all that applies to any one trying to boot a logo brand), I would suggest the following:

1. Develop designs/products that have inherent meaning/value to your target market. Yes, put your logo on there, but as a _logo_, not as the product--so probably not all that large.

2. Pay to advertise. You can play around with a Facebook ad for about $25 to see what works. Fb allows you to tightly target your audience, so designs that appeal to a particular niche are to your advantage. However, the design needs to be able to sell itself in the rather small and limited format of a Fb ad, so make sure you pick an appropriate design and present it as well as you can.

You obviously have some art chops, and the site looks nice. But you need a product  not just a logo ... I suppose designs that are more directly about the various motorsports listed on the "piston" shirt. People want a shirt that proclaims their love of the sport, not of your brand, so a revamped version of the "Piston" shirt _(small_, or no, brand name; no "art" phrase) might be getting close ... but it is still built around your logo, so that might kill it as a product bought as a product :/


I've modified a Honda CRX and Acura RSX, but don't motorsport them. Still, I'm probably closer to your target market than the average person on here. Cleavage and innuendo, isn't that required on automotive shirts? You know, something like: Drifters slide it all the way home


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Sporting (and racing is a sport regardless of what the stick and ball crowd think) fans are usually very focused in their support. As an analogy chopper T shirts probably sell a bit, Harley Davidson shirts sell by the ton. A touring bike shirt might sell, Honda Gold Wing is something people are pretty proud to wear. Shotgun marketing is pretty well over with IMHO. 

I agree with NoXid, you can design, but in my estimation you lack focus. From what I saw on your site (and I really only scanned it), your going road or maybe off road rally racing and I'm sure there are stars in that field people follow and races as well. But these drivers and promoters are savvy enough to sew up the rights to the merchandising.

You have everything but a solid product, and having gotten that far is a huge deal. Keep looking for your niche, your 90% there.  (IMO)


----------



## Rookie Rise (Mar 27, 2009)

start finding people in that niche to rock your tees, toss a couple freebies to guys that are doing big things in the sport then draw eyes to pics of them rocking that tee... those who inspire will get their crowd on the band wagon. Also set up a campaign directed towards your target market.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Promotion is PayToPlay in motorsports. Those logos are paid ads that show the company's support for the sport.


----------



## goodsnow (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Just to give a little more background. I initially launched CARBEN to be an action sports clothing company, so everything from skateboarding to snowboarding to moto. After I met with a guy who has experience running his own company and starting a new one he said that my market focus was way to broad and breaking in to those sports is extremely hard. So that's when I decided to refocus and make it more of a motorsports clothing company. That's why some of my earlier designs are not really motorsports related. The hoodie and recent tee are really the only two products I have that are motorsports inspired.

I already have another idea of a t-shirt I think could sell well if I market it right. Honestly it could probably be it's own company and I'm almost wondering if I should start over using it as my name, Piston Pusher? 

I'm at a crossroads now because I have no money to create any more products and I need to sell something in order to have money to put in to marketing. 

I knew this wasn't going to be easy and it's definitely frustrating right now.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

Keep evolving and you'll get there. Just don't invest too much in a design without testing it somehow.


----------



## TopendTunerwear (Sep 25, 2014)

May I suggest being specific with your target audience. Not all Motörhead are into the same Motorsports. NASCAR fans are different from Formula fans and different from Formula-D fans...IMHO


----------



## mmoguls (Mar 9, 2009)

As a special needs parent, I salute what you are trying to do here. But Niches are the key to success when a budget is an issue. You will not move forward with no budget, you have to invest, but only in sure things. Join a forum on any SPECIFIC subject (maybe Subaru for instance). Participate, become active contributor, and known in this niche group. Then announce a design contest, winner gets 6 shirts printed with their design, which then becomes YOUR design (as part of the contest rules). 

Or put up your designs in the forum (on target with what they are into) and ask them to vote, and give you feedback into what they really want. The big winner is the style your roll out with 1-3 designs to start with. So far, you have spent no money, only done a little forum work, and a mock up of tee designs.

You then put it on ebay, etsy (Christmas is coming) and spend 25 bucks on facebook ads targeting Subaru (or whatever) fanatics to your online store (which could be an eBay store, or your website). Record your sales and traffic results, refocus and move forward.

I started a simple group of minimal sketches of vintage and modern rides (I like to call them 5 line cars, but most have more than that...) Sell them on eBay. I expect to sell 7000 shirts by the end of this year. This is in addition to my DTG, screen printing, and wide format printing stuff for customers.

To be honest, I did not think this would work in the beginning. But as sales increased, I became a believer. You can find vendors who will print your stuff for you, one at a time. You will make less than if you had the stuff to do it yourself, but it can build. What if you tried Subaru (or whatever subject you like) posters? Or rally shirts with a car name and pre printed dirt? Think out of the box, but think niche markets that are under served and have passionate followings with money to spend. I sold vintage Corvettes in the past (building one now to sell) and these folks would never let a little thing like money get in the way of what they really WANTED. Find out what your niche wants and sell it to them, there must be traffic and desire for the subject in order to create that sales spark!

hope this helps you,

dANNY8bALL
www.SanJoseScreenPrinting.com


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

This is great advice.


NoXid said:


> I have to agree with kimura-mma. But I'm not just picking on you. Lots of people seem to want to start a "logo brand," but who wants to buy an unknown logo? And to be clear, social media is not what I would consider "getting known." If Vin Diesel wore one of your designs in the next Fast/Furious movie <- That would bump the needle. So would having your logo on a unique "product" that people wanted, not _because of the logo_, but because of the _product_. The logo then means something and may eventually become a desired product itself.
> 
> All that said (and all that applies to any one trying to boot a logo brand), I would suggest the following:
> 
> ...


----------

